# Remote Controls.



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

WHAT DON'T YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURS?

I'm in the market for a new remote control. My big requirement is macros. I have a couple that are 10 or 12 steps.

All universals have some compromises. We decide what we’ll live with to get what we want.

I want some real world info from real world users. So, what don’t you like about your remote?

Mike


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Had a whole thing written up on how wonderful my Harmony's are then reread your post.

Aside from the price of them I just don't have any complaints. MY most steps are in the 6-7 range and I don't know if or what the max is on a Harmony.

I suppose another complaint about my 610 is the buttons, a DVR button has always got to be programed they do not have one like our Dish remotes do. So you have to decide which button makes most sense as a DVR button or program it to one of the LCD screen buttons and title it DVR


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Galaxie6411 said:


> Had a whole thing written up on how wonderful my Harmony's are then reread your post.
> 
> Aside from the price of them I just don't have any complaints. MY most steps are in the 6-7 range and I don't know if or what the max is on a Harmony.
> 
> I suppose another complaint about my 610 is the buttons, a DVR button has always got to be programed they do not have one like our Dish remotes do. So you have to decide which button makes most sense as a DVR button or program it to one of the LCD screen buttons and title it DVR


I thought the limit for a Harmony sequence it 5 steps?

Mike


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

love my MX for macros.. you can program it to do just about anything.. tough getting the good software for it tho..


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Mike Bertelson said:


> I thought the limit for a Harmony sequence it 5 steps?
> 
> Mike


No it is more although I do not know how high it goes, looking through my menu looks like it may be limited to 9 devices, I just built a macro with 12 actions and 8 devices used. I'll D/L to the remote later and see if it works.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Galaxie6411 said:


> No it is more although I do not know how high it goes, looking through my menu looks like it may be limited to 9 devices, I just built a macro with 12 actions and 8 devices used. I'll D/L to the remote later and see if it works.


Are you talking about an Activity macro? I know they can be more than five steps.

I was refering to macros within an activity, what Logitech calls a sequence.

Mike


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> All universals have some compromises. We decide what we'll live with to get what we want.


http://www.universalremote.com/products/residential/remotes/mx-880

MX-880. Best remote I have ever owned and between my parents and I we have 5 of them soon to be 6. I am even going to swap out my MX-980 in my media room for an 880.

The main compromise is that you can't have graphic icons on device pages. I have fixed that somewhat by using the Favorites pages for my DirecTV device pages so I can just have colored "buttons" for the Red, Green, Yellow & Blue from the DirecTV remotes.

Remote is very easy to use by feel. Some people don't like that it doesn't have a charing dock and instead uses a plug in cable. The nice thing is that the remote can be use while it's charging.

You can do anything you want with Macros. I have one that switches between local and all dvr playlists and one that turns captioning on and off. I also have one that allows .... gasp, press and hold of the List button for the ToDo list.  Any button, anywhere can be a macro.

There is a learning curve, but once you understand the process, it becomes quite easy.



houskamp said:


> love my MX for macros.. you can program it to do just about anything.. tough getting the good software for it tho..


That won't be a problem for Mike.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> http://www.universalremote.com/products/residential/remotes/mx-880
> 
> MX-880. Best remote I have ever owned and between my parents and I we have 5 of them soon to be 6. I am even going to swap out my MX-980 in my media room for an 880.
> 
> ...


The MX-880 is on my short list. I currently have MX-810 so I'm very familiar with using Favorites for custom buttons. All my activities are built that way. 










I have buttons on page two for Menu Restart and CE. 

Mike


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I have never found a universal remote that had codes for all of the legacy equipment I own. Which is a real shame since I have an old Scott amp that had to be one of the first ever to have an IR remote and the volume buttons on the remote don't work any more.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Here is the one I'm currently considering. It even has the color keys. It's Universal Remote Control's TRC-780

http://www.universalremote.com/products/residential/remotes/trc-780

Mike


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Have you looked at the Philips Pronto Line? I've got the TSU9400. Never got around to doing what I wanted with it but it can be customized to do just about anything.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Loving my iPad remote: http://www.iruleathome.com/gallery/gallery.html

A ton of macro options. The graphics are awesome!

The only downfall, the setup software is a pain.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Loving my iPad remote: http://www.iruleathome.com/gallery/gallery.html
> 
> A ton of macro options. The graphics are awesome!
> 
> The only downfall, the setup software is a pain.


Very cool yes. But, IMHO, kind of impractile. It seems very expensive to purchace any tablet to be used exclusively at a remote.

Not to mention it probably a bit too fragile for everyday use.

I don't want any remote that can't be used with one hand in any situation. That pretty much rules out any tablet in my case.

Mike


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Very cool yes. But, IMHO, kinda impractile. It seems very expensive to purchace any tablet to be used exclusively at a remote.
> 
> Not to mention it probably a bit too fragile for everyday use.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you bring up good points. I just thought of one other bummer, just to adjust the volume requires three actions:

1.	Press the home button
2.	Slide to unlock the screen
3.	Press the volume button within the app.

I always have my iPad next to my chair. The app was a perfect fit for me. I also like being able to integrate pictures of my kids within the app.

Toys are neat.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

klang said:


> Have you looked at the Philips Pronto Line? I've got the TSU9400. Never got around to doing what I wanted with it but it can be customized to do just about anything.


There pretty expensive (the cheapest being about $800) and the models currently available are not easily used one handed in a lot of situations.

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Yeah, you bring up good points. I just thought of one other bummer, just to adjust the volume requires three actions:
> 
> 1.	Press the home button
> 2.	Slide to unlock the screen
> ...


I use volume a lot and I suspect most people do. There has to be a better way to do that. :scratchin

Mike


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Mike Bertelson said:


> There pretty expensive (the cheapest being about $800) and the models currently available are not easily used one handed in a lot of situations.
> 
> Mike


The one I've got is fine one handed for me at least. Yes, they are expensive. I've had a couple earlier Pronto's that were a bit cheaper and somewhat easier to program. They seem to be aiming at the professional installers nowadays.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> I use volume a lot and I suspect most people do. There has to be a better way to do that. :scratchin
> 
> Mike


My 3 step scenario is when my iPad is asleep. If it's awake, it's just one button push like any other remote. I guess I could always disable the auto-sleep function.


----------

